# Barq's bottles



## sarah94526 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I'm new to the forum. I told my father-in-law I'd help sell his collection of old glass bottles. I don't think they're worth much but he seems to think they are! I'm going to need your help to research so I know what I'm selling and a reasonable price. First up, two Barq's bottles.Bottle on the left: Barq's 32 oz. with blue "Drink Barq's it's good" label. The lettering on the back of the bottle is very faded but I can make out "Bottled under the authority of Barq's Inc. Biloxi, MS. The bottom of the bottle has the following: "S-190 L.. 12A 08). As you can see in the photo, the bottle is not in the best shape and I'm assuming that affects its value. Bottle on the right: Barq's 12 oz. with blue "Drink Barq's it's good" label. This bottle is surely much more recent; it has nutrition facts and a 1995 copyright for Barq's Inc.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, the '95 bottle may have been a limited (but maybe to the millions) bottle, I'm not sure. It's got the "nutritional' [] info I guess?The 32oz is kind of worn and that will hurt it a lot. What are the markings on the base. They may ID and age for it.


----------



## sarah94526 (Mar 4, 2014)

For the 32 oz bottle: 12 and D at base. Also, it has DESIGN PAT.D-98026


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

The design was patent Dec. 31, 1935 but the bottle is newer than that.HERE


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 4, 2014)

The Older Top of this bottle: http://www.gonecountryantiques.com/item/1950s-Barqs-Root-Beer-Bottle-32-Ounce


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 24, 2014)

If there are no seams on the finish of a bottle - it may have some value.  RED M.


----------

